# 2006 vs 2005 GIANT FAITH 1 Any Difference?



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

So I'm about to order a Faith 1. Sorry, I love the Transition bikes, but decided to try the Faith 1 this year. Anyhow, I'm comparing the two online and the parts are almost 100% identical, except the Marz 66rc vs Marz 66 rc2x. Is there a big difference between This year’s fork vs last year’s 66 aside from the ride height? (Which is how much of a difference?)

Also, were there any changes to the Faith frame from last year to this year?

This year’s model is $450 more than getting last year’s through my shop, what would you do?

The only difference I see is the fork height right?


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Also, what size? I'm 5 ft 8 inches. I was thinking 18, according to the spec's its not that much of a difference.

What about going with the 2005 if there's been no frame changes, selling the 66rc, getting a custom paint job and picking up the 66 rc2x for the same price?


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok well I just ordered the Faith 1 2005. WOOOT! Parts are almost identical, and according to the specifications on the geometry, the frames haven't changed. :thumbsup: Keep your eyes peeled for a sick paint job to come. Should I just run the 66 rc and be done with it?


----------



## ~NWS~ (Aug 8, 2005)

Just to give you an idea, i rode a 66rc last year, and baught an 06 faith1 this year. the ride height is such a big difference its unbelievable, the biek is so much more snappy with the lower and steeper front end. also, im 6 ft. and i am riding a 17", its fits pretty much perfectly. i think the only difference between the different sizes is top tube length though.

its a sweet bike man, enjoy.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm 5'8" and i've ridden a few 18" faiths and thought they all would have been much better bikes if they were 16" or smaller. all tall like that, they feel like i'm out on my dads bike....


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm 5'8" and i've ridden a few 18" faiths and thought they all would have been much better bikes if they were 16" or smaller. all tall like that, they feel like i'm out on my dads bike....


Werd. I sprung for the 2006 rc2x too, couldn't resist. Going to have the frame painted stealth mode black, anyone got suggestions on what type of painter I should look for? Type of paint, or powder coating?


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

Nothing has changed on the frames. You'll have fun on it


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

KonaStinky05 said:


> Nothing has changed on the frames. You'll have fun on it


Werd! Haven't picked it up yet but a bro put it together and took a snap shot, soooo sick. Just gotta get my DRS on their and the 2006 fork and It's money.

I still would like to hear more debating of why the 2006 66 rc2x is better than the 2005 66 rc


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Reamer said:


> Werd! Haven't picked it up yet but a bro put it together and took a snap shot, soooo sick. Just gotta get my DRS on their and the 2006 fork and It's money.
> 
> I still would like to hear more debating of why the 2006 66 rc2x is better than the 2005 66 rc


Do the 06 66 fork. It will lower the front end.


----------



## rustycat (Jun 17, 2006)

*888RC2x on a Faith?*

I ran a 170mm 66RC on a Nitrous. The front could have been lower, so the 2006 would be a better bet. Anybody else ever tried to fit a 2006 888RC2x onto a Faith frame. The head tube is too long.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

rustycat said:


> I ran a 170mm 66RC on a Nitrous. The front could have been lower, so the 2006 would be a better bet. Anybody else ever tried to fit a 2006 888RC2x onto a Faith frame. The head tube is too long.


Send me a pm in about 3-4 days, my 888 is in route.


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

rustycat said:


> I ran a 170mm 66RC on a Nitrous. The front could have been lower, so the 2006 would be a better bet. Anybody else ever tried to fit a 2006 888RC2x onto a Faith frame. The head tube is too long.


I've got a 888 RC2X on my '05 faith 1 and i just took it down the my LBS because i really didn't want to screw up cutting the steertube and i needed a star nut put in. What do you mean " the head tube is too long " like the crowns won't fit right or what?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Reamer said:


> Send me a pm in about 3-4 days, my 888 is in route.


Waitaminute. You bought a 66 RC2X and an 888 RC2X? And your bike came with a 66RC? Can I have one of the 66s? Please?


----------



## rustycat (Jun 17, 2006)

The headtube is 140mm, so with the headset it comes out at 165mm without the dust cap. The max allowed between crowns on the 888RC2x is 158mm. Did your LBS leave the flat crown on the top? Sorry Reemer my LBS took the 66RC2x back for discount.


----------



## rustycat (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Norcorider. I posted my reply to you under Reemer. New at this.


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

rustycat said:


> The headtube is 140mm, so with the headset it comes out at 165mm without the dust cap. The max allowed between crowns on the 888RC2x is 158mm. Did your LBS leave the flat crown on the top? Sorry Reemer my LBS took the 66RC2x back for discount.


 My LBS did leave the flat crown on the top and it fits fine. I can't think of what would be happening with your but if i think of anything ill post it.


----------



## rustycat (Jun 17, 2006)

my frame is a 20". What size is your frame? And by the way, how well does the FAith ride? I cannot wait to try, the waiting is killing me.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Just some food for thought, if (and it does) the faith comes with a single crown 66rc2x or 66 rc (depending on what year you have), it's essentially the same thing as the 888. So, that being said, I don't see the issue of running the 888 regardless of your headtube +headset stack height as long as the steertube is long enought to get the top cap tightened down. It would be the same thing as a single crown steertube, only you get the extra clamp up top, if anything, it would make it stiffer!? 

I don't know, it seems like a strange question/analysis… If you think about it, dual crowns are single crowns, they just offer the extra stachion tube length and extra clamp at the top, doesn't the lower clamp still serve and act as the only crown on a 66 rc2x...


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Waitaminute. You bought a 66 RC2X and an 888 RC2X? And your bike came with a 66RC? Can I have one of the 66s? Please?


I sold the 05' 66 before the bike arrived to pay for the 06' 66. :thumbsup:


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

rustycat said:


> my frame is a 20". What size is your frame? And by the way, how well does the FAith ride? I cannot wait to try, the waiting is killing me.


Please Reamer tell us more about how you find the Faith`s ride. I too am waiting to get a '06 Faith 1 and am not sure what frame size to get. Would a 20" frame ride too high for a guy 5'9"?


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

rustycat said:


> Sorry Reemer my LBS took the 66RC2x back for discount.


No worries here, I rode my 66 for a bit just to test it out. Loved the way it felt but opted for The 888. You however got the rc2x where as I just essentially traded straight across for the VF2. I'm going to see how it feels, and rides, if I end up not "feelin' it" then off to Marz. It goes for a se"x" change.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Reamer said:


> I sold the 05' 66 before the bike arrived to pay for the 06' 66. :thumbsup:


I figured you probably did something like that. Having 3 brand new, high end Zoke DH/FR forks on hand at the same time would be kinda silly. (I wouldn't complain if I found them on my doorstep tomorrow though). :lol:


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Musashi said:


> Please Reamer tell us more about how you find the Faith`s ride. I too am waiting to get a '06 Faith 1 and am not sure what frame size to get. Would a 20" frame ride too high for a guy 5'9"?


Have you ever wondered when your going to find that perfect frame??? Well I have, and I did. THE THING IS SIIIIICK! It pedals like a champ, feels nimble and flickable but at the same time it's stable and STOMPS&#8230; I've never ridden a bike like it, and I just hope to GOD that the 888 isn't going to throw off my Geo. I've been using it for everything from xc afterwork rides to our freeride trail (run a search on my post from saturdays ride, you'll see me dropping our new stunt along with some bro's I ride with). I'm 5 ft 8 inches and got the 16.5 inch bike. If you think that might be on the small side then go with the 18 inch, I think the 20 will be to big, but don't quote me on that.

I've had a lot of bikes over the past 3 years, started off with a Giant AC, got a IH SGS expert after that, then picked up a Norco A-line, then got a Giant DH, then a Transition Dirtbag, and last year I was reppin' the Norco Six with a shiver. Out of all of these bikes, this has been the most confident inspiring, and I'm doing the biggest drops I've ever done(as I used to just like super steep techy sketchy stuff you find out west and never really focused on drops or jumps). Now granted I haven't had the chance to try it out on the super steep sketchy lines, but that's because I'm in Ohio and would have to drive to Northern NY or further to access stuff like WA & Whistler where I used to ride.

I'm totally pleased, I've been riding Giants for years and they never stop progressing their bikes, and keep them fairly priced for what you get. Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Reamer said:


> I sold the 05' 66 before the bike arrived to pay for the 06' 66. :thumbsup:


Yo Ream, wanna hit French Creek post work one night this week?


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

This will sound stupid, but I am confused as to what fork is actually on there. Is it the 66RC2X or the 888RC2X? 

I didn't ride the RC cart, but I don't know what could ride nicer than the RC2X on my Z1 Light.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

namaSSte said:


> Yo Ream, wanna hit French Creek post work one night this week?


Werd :thumbsup: It will have to be later in the week, my new fork is enroute and my 66 is shipping out today. I also need to figure out where Rae lives or works so I can pick up my new tread. I'm throwing on a 888 and putting on some dh casing so it's going to be just a bit burlier, which also means heavier. But if your down for not leaving me in the dust then I'm game. I'm looking at picking up a trail bike, possibly a specialized enduro towards the end of July, so that way I can rip around on some xc trail with a lighter setup.

But yeah, I'm game.


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

Thanx Reamer for such an awesome and totally inspiring reply !
I`m soooooooo jealous.......... I just gotta get my Faith now. :thumbsup: 

BTW.......Anyone know when the ' 07 models come out?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Musashi said:


> BTW.......Anyone know when the ' 07 models come out?


in 07...................he he he


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> in 07...................he he he


07...??? 07??? 07???

I can`t wait that long! :madman:

The Aussie Giant web page already has some 07 models out.......what a teaser....

I will wait till August and then call up my LBS.........


----------



## redneckin (Jul 14, 2005)

what does a stock faith weigh in at??? this bike has intrigued me lately the more i look into it...


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

redneckin said:


> what does a stock faith weigh in at??? this bike has intrigued me lately the more i look into it...


Not sure, but it's definently in the lower 40's stock.


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

Reamer i also put a 888 RC2X on my faith as you probably already read and i was also worried. I had the '05 66 RC and as soon as i hit the first jump on one of our local trails i was totally happy. It has so much adjustment and soaks up everything amazingly, except for that tree that i hit


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

NorcoRider said:


> Reamer i also put a 888 RC2X on my faith as you probably already read and i was also worried. I had the '05 66 RC and as soon as i hit the first jump on one of our local trails i was totally happy. It has so much adjustment and soaks up everything amazingly, except for that tree that i hit


Werd. I'm hoping the VF2 version isn't as bad as everyone b!tches about. I realize the 05's were spike-a-rrific but the 2006 VF2 has compression and rebound. Of course the RC2X is the shiate, hopefully the VF2 can hold it's own. If not, as mentioned before, sex change from Marz will be in order to make it the better version. I'm stoked regardless. :thumbsup:


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

Faith 1 wieghs in at 19.1 kg or 42.11 pounds.


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

redneckin said:


> what does a stock faith weigh in at??? this bike has intrigued me lately the more i look into it...


My 2005 Faith 2 is in the upper 40's.



Musashi said:


> Thanx Reamer for such an awesome and totally inspiring reply !
> I`m soooooooo jealous.......... I just gotta get my Faith now.
> 
> BTW.......Anyone know when the ' 07 models come out?


Later this year I believe.



Musashi said:


> Please Reamer tell us more about how you find the Faith`s ride. I too am waiting to get a '06 Faith 1 and am not sure what frame size to get. Would a 20" frame ride too high for a guy 5'9"?


I ride the smallest frame and I'm 5'8" and it fits me fine. Try asking giant to make sure.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

My faith weighs 48! Re-fooking-diculous! But I don't care. Once I get a new shock (Roco:eekster: ???) then maybe it will weigh like 44 because the shock thats on there now is a manitou metal... and that thing weighs like 10lbs easily.:madman:


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

Whooah! 48 is pretty heavy..!
Mind you the 42 and change is the weight with no pedals.... depending what you got maybe they add a few pounds too.... LOL
What pedals are Y'all using by the way?


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Tioga pedals. Here is a pic of that fat biatch.


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Swoop said:


> Tioga pedals. Here is a pic of that fat biatch.


Nice, I just got my 888, a 2.7 nevegal for the front and my rear 2.5 comes in tomorrow so I'll weigh the fatty fat on the scale and post up the weight and a picture. The things going to plow and stomp like a mawfawka :thumbsup:


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Dang.. that thing is going to be heavy. I want to get a 888. I am running a 2.5 nevegal in the front and a 2.5 Maxxis DHR in the rear. And those tubes weigh like 5lbs each.


----------

